# Missouri Ozarks



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

I’m interested in finding farmers for a partnership.


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

Missouri Ozarks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Provide more information, or we will assume you are a troll.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dan Bailey said:


> Missouri Ozarks


High humidity all summer, and too many ticks. Anything else?


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

It feels like home to me. I bet that I’m not alone in that. 
tell me your thoughts on where you would like to farm.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> *Provide more information, or we will assume you are a troll.*


^^^^^This^^^^^


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> High humidity all summer, and too many ticks. Anything else?


If you're in the MoZarks, then ticks are probably one of the best things to farm. Sure, they're a little wild at first, but once you learn to gentle them down a bit, they can become bosom buddies. And pants buddies. Ankle sock buddies. Boot buddies. Those little buggers sure do their best to cozy up to you. All over you. 

If ticks aren't your thing, another farming option is rocks. Once you get the hang of turning over the soil, you'll find that rocks in the MoZarks can really be prolific. They multiply faster than rabbits!

There ya go. Two great farming Ozark farming options.


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

Dan Bailey said:


> Missouri Ozarks





Alice In TX/MO said:


> Provide more information, or we will assume you are a troll.


I am buying land in Missouri. I’m looking for partners to farm it.


Pony said:


> If you're in the MoZarks, then ticks are probably one of the best things to farm. Sure, they're a little wild at first, but once you learn to gentle them down a bit, they can become bosom buddies. And pants buddies. Ankle sock buddies. Boot buddies. Those little buggers sure do their best to cozy up to you. All over you.
> 
> If ticks aren't your thing, another farming option is rocks. Once you get the hang of turning over the soil, you'll find that rocks in the MoZarks can really be prolific. They multiply faster than rabbits!
> 
> There ya go. Two great farming Ozark farming options.


if it was easy everyone would be doing it


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dan Bailey said:


> if it was easy everyone would be doing it


If you live in the MoZarks, I assure you - you're doing it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You sure play your cards close to your chest - are you looking for a financial partner? To start a commune? Just a live-on-the-farm worker in exchange for room? A partner as in marriage?

I could list more, but hopefully, you get the idea....


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

Wolf mom said:


> You sure play your cards close to your chest - are you looking for a financial partner? To start a commune? Just a live-on-the-farm worker in exchange for room? A partner as in marriage?
> 
> I could list more, but hopefully, you get the idea....


I am buying enough land to have some possibilities. I would like to in some way attract some community and enthusiasm. I’m picturing partnerships with enthusiastic entrepreneurs. It might resemble a commune in a mostly capitalistic way. I’m open to ideas, except for the marriage thing. I would take the vows again, but I won’t ever be applying for any legitimacy from the state.


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

Dan Bailey said:


> I am buying enough land to have some possibilities. I would like to in some way attract some community and enthusiasm. I’m picturing partnerships with enthusiastic entrepreneurs. It might resemble a commune in a mostly capitalistic way. I’m open to ideas, except for the marriage thing. I would take the vows again, but I won’t ever be applying for any legitimacy from the state.


I recently read that the average farmer is over 65 years old. Owning land is an impossible obstacle for the young farmer to get enter the field. Therefore the farmer can’t retire because the youngster can’t buy land. One doesn’t need to own the land in order to farm it though. Think startup incubator meets co-op.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> If you're in the MoZarks, then ticks are probably one of the best things to farm. Sure, they're a little wild at first, but once you learn to gentle them down a bit, they can become bosom buddies. And pants buddies. Ankle sock buddies. Boot buddies. Those little buggers sure do their best to cozy up to you. All over you.
> 
> If ticks aren't your thing, another farming option is rocks. Once you get the hang of turning over the soil, you'll find that rocks in the MoZarks can really be prolific. They multiply faster than rabbits!
> 
> There ya go. Two great farming Ozark farming options.


Don't leave out chiggers, nothing like a few nights scratching endlessly.
I'm eastern Ozarks with National Forest, clear springs creeks and rivers.
A few miles from here typical Ozark Rocky soil.
Not here, 24 inches deep is rock free soil that is like fine topsoil from a landscape supply yard.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pony said:


> If you're in the MoZarks, then ticks are probably one of the best things to farm. Sure, they're a little wild at first, but once you learn to gentle them down a bit, they can become bosom buddies. And pants buddies. Ankle sock buddies. Boot buddies. Those little buggers sure do their best to cozy up to you. All over you.
> 
> If ticks aren't your thing, another farming option is rocks. Once you get the hang of turning over the soil, you'll find that rocks in the MoZarks can really be prolific. They multiply faster than rabbits!
> 
> There ya go. Two great farming Ozark farming options.


Our local community facebook page this year has been blowing up with posts from city mice who are now experiencing real ticks, chiggers, spiders and snakes for the first time.
I saw a post from a woman who said she cannot sleep because of all of the frogs. She wanted to know who to call to handle the matter. One poster suggested that she follow the road in front of her house back to the city and her problem would be solved.


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> Don't leave out chiggers, nothing like a few nights scratching endlessly.
> I'm eastern Ozarks with National Forest, clear springs creeks and rivers.
> A few miles from here typical Ozark Rocky soil.
> Not here, 24 inches deep is rock free soil that is like fine topsoil from a landscape supply yard.


I’m getting some land that grows grass very well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dear Dan,
I hope your endeavor fulfills all your hopes and dreams.

I have good hay meadows in southern Missouri, too. Finding someone to cut and bale them is very very frustrating. Buying used hay equipment worked for a few years, until I couldn't be there all summer. 

The labor pool there is shallow and not inclined to work. Folks with money and skills are already working. The rest are drawing checks and sitting on their porches. Or breaking into seasonally occupied homes. Or cooking meth.

I have the cash to make investments, but partnering in Missouri farming wouldn't be where I would put my dollars.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> High humidity all summer, and too many ticks. Anything else?


Poor soil, Too many rocks. Strange rainfall. Chiggers, very little flat ground,


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Dan Bailey said:


> I am buying enough land to have some possibilities. I would like to in some way attract some community and enthusiasm. I’m picturing partnerships with enthusiastic entrepreneurs. It might resemble a commune in a mostly capitalistic way. I’m open to ideas, except for the marriage thing. I would take the vows again, but I won’t ever be applying for any legitimacy from the state.


What do you have in mind?
I'm enthusiastic and am willing to listen. Problem you are having with other posters here, is that people who post these kinds of thing here want full time farm labor in exchange for "room and board". That just doesn't add up to a good deal for farm work. We also get folks wanting to form communes. A commune generally doesn't mesh with the independent homesteading spirit. Communes are for hippies. So with that said..... what do you have in mind?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

_"High humidity all summer and too many ticks"_


oldasrocks said:


> Poor soil, Too many rocks. Strange rainfall. Chiggers, very little flat ground,


You say that almost like its a bad thing.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> _"High humidity all summer and too many ticks"_
> 
> You say that almost like its a bad thing.


It _is!_


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Humidity is my friend. It is honest and tells me when I need to slow down and have my wife or mother in law take over on the axe or shovel.
Sitting on a bench in Tuscon waiting on my sister one afternoon while it was 116, death sat down close enough that we touched. He swung his arm behind my head and wrapped it around my shoulder and leaned into my ear whispering in a voice that reminded me of a giddy little girl, "I'm going to kill you today while you sit here patiently on this bench, and you won't even know what hit you."
He was also honest but he was not my friend.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> High humidity all summer, and too many ticks. Anything else?


Chiggers


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My neighbor can come over in shorts and shower shoes and stand in my grass gone to seed and not have a single chigger bite.
I throw dead carp in his rain gutters out of spite.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> My neighbor can come over in shorts and shower shoes and stand in my grass gone to seed and not have a single chigger bite.
> I throw dead carp in his rain gutters out of spite.


Chiggers are agents of karma


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

The way to neutralize chigger bits is to spray the hottest water you can stand on the area in the shower. At least it is the only thing I have found to stop the insane itching.

A friend recently shot an 8 ft Copperhead in her back yard. They aren't supposed to grow that big. I have the picture to prove it. She found it was illegal to kill a snake in Missouri so did not save the skin.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> The way to neutralize chigger bits is to spray the hottest water you can stand on the area in the shower. At least it is the only thing I have found to stop the insane itching.
> 
> A friend recently shot an 8 ft Copperhead in her back yard. They aren't supposed to grow that big. I have the picture to prove it. She found it was illegal to kill a snake in Missouri so did not save the skin.


Lots of critters get bigger here in the 'zarks.

It's not illegal to shoot varmints in MO. If that copperhead was threatening her stock, she was completely within the law to get rid of that varmint. 

Had a copperhead bite my pup a week or so ago. His poor little paw swelled up to twice its normal size. After a dose of steroid, he was right as rain. But if I saw that copperhead going after my pup, well...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Regardless of the ticks chiggers rocks humidity etc I am sure no place exists like the Ozarks.
From the Arkansas highlands in northern Arkansas, the White river, the forest areas.
The lower Missouri Ozarks no different.
The springs creeks rivers are like nothing else.
I've spent about 40 years searching out areas that are one of a kind.
I would suggest anyone to take a trip there.
Not like anything else anywhere.


----------

